# Picture Hosting what do you use?



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Ok folks...

The inevitable has happened... all the forum pics of mine are now not showing due to exceeding the photobucket bandwidth....:wall:

So my pics wont show again until the 15th of september now...:wall:

So i know about paying for the pro account... not going there i know about the Mc Donalds 3 month free photobucket pro account if a pic you submit to the Mc account is accepted.

I also know about the year free with taking up a partner offer with Trial Pay but dont fancy all the info sharing of recording your browser habits etc...

So what do you folk use for displaying your pics with no Bandwidth limit and free...:lol:

I know some are out there but what are your experiences and what do you use please?

Thank you all...:thumb:


----------



## bretti_kivi (Apr 22, 2008)

Nothing free. I use 23hq as backup, too, but it's -ohno- €20 per year. 

My advice? Get out of the mindset that everything should be free. It can't be. What's the price on a pro account?

Bret


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

bretti_kivi said:


> Nothing free. I use 23hq as backup, too, but it's -ohno- €20 per year.
> 
> My advice? Get out of the mindset that everything should be free. It can't be. What's the price on a pro account?
> 
> Bret


Year is 25 dollars on photobucket...
The free aspect is im unemployed and its only to host photos for the forum threads for the tests i perform etc...:thumb:


----------



## Ming (Oct 16, 2007)

At present photobucket are hosting 1482 of my photos with no issues??
I am sure that recently I got an email stating that I had unlimited storage??
Ming the curious


----------



## Car Key (Mar 20, 2007)

Imageshack. Free and no ‘you’ve exceeded bandwidth - give us your money’ nonsense.


----------



## Ming (Oct 16, 2007)

I am using 1.1gig and i have 10 gig available. (89% left)
that would mean to have exceeded your limit you must have in excess of 13.5 thousand photo's on the site.
Just delete a few mate.
You have the originals and cannot have that many entries that you need 13 thousand photo's online!!
Ming the Gobsmacked


----------



## Car Key (Mar 20, 2007)

Ming said:


> I am using 1.1gig and i have 10 gig available. (89% left)
> that would mean to have exceeded your limit you must have in excess of 13.5 thousand photo's on the site.
> Just delete a few mate.
> You have the originals and cannot have that many entries that you need 13 thousand photo's online!!
> Ming the Gobsmacked


 Bandwith limit, Ming, not storage limit. How often your photos are being downloaded = Bandwidth Limit.


----------



## Ming (Oct 16, 2007)

Gotcha Oooppss
Not sure of how to check the limit!!
Maybe nobody likes my photo's so i get no problems!!
Ming the not very popular


----------



## Cadillacman (Jul 18, 2011)

imgboot 
No hidden bandwidth limits, image views limits or storage limits
all completely free....

.


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Ming said:


> At present photobucket are hosting 1482 of my photos with no issues??
> I am sure that recently I got an email stating that I had unlimited storage??
> Ming the curious


Yeah unlimited storage but its the badnwidth limit of 10 gig and the views on the forum have taken me over that monthly limit.

I dont want to let the forum down by my images been absent...:wall:

Keep them coming folks appreciated...:thumb:


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

well still no confirmation from imgboot but imageshack was returned in less than a minute...
Image shack has 100mb bandwidth limit per hour now.

Well after clearing all the cache and cookies that image shack flooded my mac with and the fact i could not get on with it, didnt seam to be able to title albums etc etc...

Image shack not for me it seams...:wall:


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

photobucket is worth the money mate.

ive paid for the pro about 4 years in a row now. just looked at my bandwith and its 2.8GB  :lol:

its defo worth it if you post pics of your work on here, but my main use is stuff on ebay. that accounts for most of my picture views


----------



## Car Key (Mar 20, 2007)

Flickr? I don't know the ins and outs, but they claim to be free. Don't know if they pull the same stunt PB does. A lot of peeps seem to use them.

From Wiki:

Accounts
Flickr offers two types of accounts: Free and Pro. Free account users are allowed to upload 300 MB of images a month and 2 videos. Also, if a free user has more than 200 photos on the site, they will only be able to see the most recent 200 in their photostream. The other photos that were uploaded are still stored on the site and links to these images in blog posts remain active. Free users can also contribute any one photo to a maximum of 10 photo pools.[25] If a free account is inactive for 90 consecutive days, Flickr reserves the right to delete it.[26] For a free account, no one (including the account owner) can access the original file. If the account is upgraded to a pro account, then the original files are available for download.

Pro accounts allow users to upload an unlimited number of images and videos every month and receive unlimited bandwidth and storage. Photos may be placed in up to 60 group pools, and Pro account users receive ad-free browsing and have access to account statistics. As soon as a Pro account expires, it reverts back to the restrictions of a free account, including Flickr reserving the right to delete an account that is "inactive for 90 consecutive days".[26] Flickr may delete a Pro account without giving any reason nor warning to the account's owner.[27]


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

set up a second PB account?


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Brazo said:


> set up a second PB account?


Has been a consideration...:thumb:


----------



## Pandy (Jan 19, 2008)

Flickr all the way.

Unless PB have changed their ways as i believe they used to compress the images and made them generally look rubbish.

Flickr is only free for so long though, not that i would mind paying for it if i uploaded more images.


----------

